# Sony could disable JBed PS3s



## Fellow (Jan 11, 2011)

joystiq said:
			
		

> With PS3 open territory for hackers and pirates, many have been wondering what action Sony will take to secure its system. The platform-destroying piracy rampant on PSP makes it clear exactly how much is at stake. To date, Sony's response to the jailbreak has been limited to mandatory firmware updates and revoking PSN access to those that refuse to use official system software.
> 
> However, a report by Digital Foundry claims that Sony can take far more drastic measures. Even if you've never signed up for a PSN account, your console will communicate with Sony servers every time it boots up. That initial load process is used to upload error logs, download updates to the "What's New" module, and a list of recently-run applications, including any unauthorized backup manager software.
> 
> ...



http://www.joystiq.com/2011/01/11/report-s...ailbroken-ps3s/


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 11, 2011)

Banning a modded console from PSN is perfectly legit. They have every right to protect their network.

However disabling a modded console will only lead to major trouble for Sony. 

The potential for a lawsuit here is amazing. Not to mention all the bad PR.

Anyway, this is all just propaganda. (and it comes from "sony age forums") Everyone knows the genie is out of the bottle. There's not putting the cork back in now. So lets try and scare people away from jailbreaks and CFW. Well to Sony and your agents on NeoGAF... good luck with that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS4 incoming.


----------



## DarkWay (Jan 11, 2011)

What if you don't connect your PS3 to your network in the first place?
This fails for purely offline users.

As for the "pirate" scene I'm sure someone(some people) can figure out a way to disable these checks.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 11, 2011)

ROFL

"Playstation, it only does EVERYTHING"


----------



## TLSS_N (Jan 11, 2011)

hello DD-WRT, it's been a while.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 11, 2011)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> What if you don't connect your PS3 to your network in the first place?
> This fails for purely offline users.
> 
> As for the "pirate" scene I'm sure someone(some people) can figure out a way to disable these checks.



Your ps3 would connect automaticaly to the nearest password-free wifi to send the logs.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jan 11, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if you live in a place where no other networks are found?


----------



## deathking (Jan 11, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres no free wifi spots near my house + connecting to other peoples wifi will be a intrusion of privacy so that aint going to happen


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 11, 2011)

you know you can disable the wireless on the ps3.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 11, 2011)

yea but cant you just turn off the wifi on the system? the wifi spots around my house are password locked, so it cant upload sys checks to the server if it has no connection


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 11, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This isn't 100% true. The iphone for example will always connect to wifi when it's available. My gf's iphone 4 brand new and never used at my place til the other day auto connected cuz i didn't have a password truned on. She didn't even tell it to connect. This same auto search and connect thing is in the ps3 for sending logs. It's the samething gonna be built in to the 3ds for updates. It's a legal gray area they get away with cuz it's concidered your fault for not putting a password on.


----------



## cotyboy (Jan 11, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ever since I used jailbreak I never had the guts to connect my first PS3 to PSN, so i'll be safe from having that forced automatic update


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 11, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> you know you can disable the wireless on the ps3.



But yesterday rumors started filling the offical ps site that, the wifi reenables for just long enough to send the logs threw a near connection everytime the ps3 gets turned on. Sony has been taking down these post ASAP.

I wouldn't be surpised if this is infact true or if sony will issue an update to make it true.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 12, 2011)

...
Fuck.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 12, 2011)

its most likely in the EULA that the user agreed to it (without bothering to read it of course) that they can collect data about the PS3 on boot


----------



## Bloodgod (Jan 12, 2011)

*facedesk*

if PS3s are using open wifi spots to call home. Pull the damn plug


----------



## cotyboy (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank god all my neighbors have a Wi-fi security password


----------



## Raiser (Jan 12, 2011)

Bloodgod said:
			
		

> *facedesk*
> 
> if PS3s are using open wifi spots to call home. Pull the damn plug


Let's play with an unplugged PS3 then, eh?

Quite a sneaky move by Sony. I'd imagine each and every user ended up agreeing to it so everything said so far is probably legal. Really curious to see how this whole pirate VS Sony situation will pan out.


----------



## Bloodgod (Jan 12, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Bloodgod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please use your head and read the article. kthx


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 12, 2011)

Sony does have the right to ensure that products they make continue to be stable, and jailbreaking can be considered making the device unstable, as there's no guarantee that nothing wrong will happen.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 12, 2011)

my ps3 has been unstable before the jb dongles were made my wii is hacked but freezing occured since 3.21 and i recently used geohots fw basicly sony fw has bugs


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 12, 2011)

The ps3 doesn't automatically connect to wireless networks you have to go into network settings and manually add it. 

The article seems mostly like speculation. There is one source that doesn't even apply to most of what was said in the article just about the ps3 phoning home.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 12, 2011)

I call bulshit on this
I don't think they have the legal right to render a console unusable because of the Jailbreak...


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 12, 2011)

Can we not change the EULA ourselves =p?


----------



## DasXero (Jan 12, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that's illegal (probably wrong).


----------



## SparkFenix (Jan 12, 2011)

DasXero said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What if you had a fixed upload rate and had no password?

Your neighbour's ps3 would make you pay twice as much


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 12, 2011)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> DasXero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for sending a few kb's (maybe less) worth of data?

but again its the neighbors fault for not securing the connection


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 12, 2011)

So it's ok to crack into even security enabled connections and blame it on them for not being secure enough if I use it?


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 12, 2011)

well sony can kill it though an update...the wii does it


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 12, 2011)

who said anything about breaking into secured networks

if it finds open wifi it simply connects

it doesnt attempt to break into networks, im not even sure where you got the idea from


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

DasXero said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is. I remember a while back with all the speculation about the 3DS automatically connecting to wifi spots with or without permission and there was a big discussion of how illegal it is.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 12, 2011)

But the reason behind it was, since it was open wifi, regardless of who owns it, we can feel free to use it because it was their fault for not adding security.

To me that means, because you were not secure enough, it's ok to use it. Therefore even if they have security that can be cracked, it should be ok to use it because it was not secure enough.

The PS3 can only have one simultaneous connection at once. If this ever happened, I'll just connect to an internetless router.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> Therefore even if they have security that can be cracked, it should be ok to use it because it was not secure enough.



So if someone hacks into your bank account and steals all of your money or gets your info from an ATM machine that they hacked, it's okay and not illegal because it wasn't secure enough, therefore they shouldn't have to be punished?


----------



## TravisProduckshi (Jan 12, 2011)

Technically, they aren't allowed to do this though, right?  After we PAYED FOR the console, we are allowed to do anything we want with it, excluding playing back-ups of games that you don't own.  These log checks, do they check what we were playing/doing? (e.g., playing a blu-ray, back-up, homebrew, etc) If so, it still doesn't matter because if you own the game, you're technically allowed to make a back-up of it, i think.  And how are they supposed to know which games you do or don't have?


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 12, 2011)

Can someone post evidence it automatically connects to unsecured wifi because I can't find any.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.scei.co.jp/ps3-eula/ps3_eula_en.html

_EDIT: Wasn't meant as a response to you purplesludge, but for everyone wondering about rights and such._


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 12, 2011)

couldn't care less about PSN so they won't stop this


----------



## purplesludge (Jan 12, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> http://www.scei.co.jp/ps3-eula/ps3_eula_en.html
> 
> _EDIT: Wasn't meant as a response to you purplesludge, but for everyone wondering about rights and such._


I figured as much when I read it. I didn't notice any parts about them having the rights to disable the console only to revoke access to their services.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 12, 2011)

translation?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 12, 2011)

*Not having the wifi locked does not give people the right to connect without permission.*
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/20...rom-his-car.ars
http://www.pcworld.com/article/121747/man_...fi_network.html

Even though it's broadcast wirelessly, it's still your own network, and people do not have the right to access a private network without authorization.



			
				pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I call bulshit on this
> I don't think they have the legal right to render a console unusable because of the Jailbreak...


They have the ability.

However they will never use it, it's suicide for them as a company.  They will be sued and forced to replace every system that was disables (potentially every system _period_ if it's determined that the ability to disable remotely itself is llegal and they have to remove that) in addition to huge legal fees for breaking public trust and all sorts of shit (yes you can get sued for that, and I'm sure people that sue Sony for this will throw every law they can into the mix).

*Sony's pretty retarded with it's priorities, but disabling the system is jumping off of a cliff into lava.*


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 12, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *Not having the wifi locked does not give people the right to connect without permission.*
> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/20...rom-his-car.ars
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/121747/man_...fi_network.html
> 
> ...



Yay Rydian the voice of reason, and cats.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *Not having the wifi locked does not give people the right to connect without permission.*
> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/20...rom-his-car.ars
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/121747/man_...fi_network.html
> 
> ...



Of course they do. That's why the infamous "clock bug" hit right after the PS3 slim was released to market.







The second part has pretty much already been discussed. If sony ever did anything like this it would be corporate suicide.

Heck even talking about this situation is bad PR. Sony just can't win.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *Not having the wifi locked does not give people the right to connect without permission.*
> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/20...rom-his-car.ars
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/121747/man_...fi_network.html
> 
> ...



They have the ability to yes, but do they have the right to? Absolutely not.

They have a right to protect their console from potential cash losses yes, but to take an illegal approach and automatically make your Playstation connect to someone's connection without your or their permission is retarded.


----------



## cacildo (Jan 12, 2011)

FRESH NEWS:

Sony fills lawsuit agains Geohot

I say lets f*** em.

Im not fond on this Geohot guy, but Sony´s answer is a Nazi bitch anwser.

This lawsuit AND the rumor about Sony being able to explode your PS3.... NOT GOOD. NOT GONNA TAKE IT.

Lets put this show on the road.
As soon as possible,
Spread the word on "HOW TO DO IT".
Lets see if sony can handle 10million tainted systems.


----------



## deathking (Jan 12, 2011)

if they could explode your ps3 and are willing then they would of let geohotz off


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Defendants recently bypassed effective technological protection measures
> i lol'd.
> 
> 
> ...



Lol at that at the end of the document. Are they usually that funny to read? Anyways, doesn't this just prove how fucked Sony are in this case? That, not a simple fw update will fix it. I also like how Sony is doing this, yet Nintendo and Microsoft hasn't just came out and "YOUR SO SUED!!!"


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Nintendo and Microsoft hasn't just came out and "YOUR SO SUED!!!"


like how the person who leaked new super mario bros wii?
he was sued $1.5m by nintendo

and microsoft has sued plenty of people
just not any regarding their game division yet, they just ban systems and accounts


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 12, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh kongnutz


----------



## Rydian (Jan 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Really, is there a reason to BRAG in this legal document Sony? Really?*Yes, and it's not bragging.*  They have to prove to the courts that their products are widespread and well-known and is their source of income and shit as part of the case (to prove that they are being damaged and it's a serious thing for them).  It's how these court cases work.
> 
> QUOTE(SPH73 @ Jan 11 2011, 08:43 PM) Of course they do. That's why the infamous "clock bug" hit right after the PS3 slim was released to market.


http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/912...n_leap_year_bug
Shit happens.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 12, 2011)

~


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I remember the leap year bug  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my zune just kept restarting all day until the battery died

luckily you just had to wait 24hrs and it would fix its self


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was referring to someone hacking their system.


----------



## Dimensional (Jan 12, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slight problem. Yes, they are trying to prove to the courts that their products are widespread and well-known, but this guy JB'd a product that you have to buy to own. Sony was selling them at a cost, and they aren't making money for each and every firmware update. Sure, they can say that a JB'd PS3 will suffer stability issues, but that is the reason why they release updates. And their official updates don't offer much stability. My own PS3 froze on me 20 times in a year, and I was updating it as much as possible.

Is Jailbreaking Illegal? The Courts ruled a DMCA exemption for jailbreaking Iphones for non-infringing reasons. Is is practically the same thing. Your just making a modification that will allow you to run some code you want. Your not stealing their most secret information about them trying to take over the world. Your just wanting to put something on there that Sony doesn't approve of but isn't piracy related, like a homebrew game. That's what GeoHot did. He's been doing it for the iPhone, and any competent lawyer will point that out. It's when the consumer uses that JB to rip and pirate then it becomes illegal. But only for that user. When you jailbreak to be able to unlock and perform more things on it, you are trying to make the PS3 Statement true. "*It Only Does EVERYTHING*" Well, Jailbreaking just allows the end users to make true on that statement. It is basically their promise, and they are intending to show that the PS3 doesn't truly to "Everything". Heck, they stopped making it do everything when they took away the OtherOS feature based on Security concerns. Obviously they weren't looking in the right place.

And as stated earlier this week, the Private key is a bunch of numbers and letter, and knowing them is not a threat to National Security (As far as we know).


----------



## abel009 (Jan 12, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats impossible, any system(item) could and will not connect to a open free unprotected wifi unless it asks ur permission to connect.
stop with the BullSh*t


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 12, 2011)

TravisProduckshins said:
			
		

> Technically, they aren't allowed to do this though, right?  After we PAYED FOR the console, we are allowed to do anything we want with it, excluding playing back-ups of games that you don't own.  These log checks, do they check what we were playing/doing? (e.g., playing a blu-ray, back-up, homebrew, etc) If so, it still doesn't matter because if you own the game, you're technically allowed to make a back-up of it, i think.  And how are they supposed to know which games you do or don't have?


When you buy the console, you agree to it's EULA. You've basically signed Sony's contract when you hand over the cash.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 12, 2011)

There is one problem here. Sony can't willingly brick a console. They'd have to modifiy files on your system remotely and they can't do that.

Even if they could do that, they'd have to have the user's agreement to do that, because doing something like this without the user's consent is illegal.

If they could brick consoles, which they can't even do, it would break so many laws at once, that pirating games would make a person looks like a saint.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo of America v. Bung Enterprises

ie: Doctor V64


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 7. TERMINATION
> 
> If SCE determines that you have violated the terms of this Agreement, SCE may take all actions to protect its interests, including denial of any services such as warranty services and repair services provided for your PS3™ system and termination of your access to PlayStation®Network, implementation of upgrades or devices intended to discontinue unauthorized use, or reliance on any other remedial efforts as reasonably necessary *to prevent the use of a modified PS3™ system, or any pirated material or equipment.* SCE and its licensors reserve the right to bring legal action in the event of a violation of this Agreement. SCE reserves the right to participate in any government or private legal action or investigation relating to your conduct.



With such precise rules, I'm not sure that it will be a piece of cake... The thing is, if they disable all JBed PS3, they'll lose some customers. And is bricking a system a "reasonable measure" ?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe a stupid this to say but... cant you just disable the WiFi hardware? Remove it or in any other way disable it?

I mean, most people with hacked PS3's dont go online anyway in fear of auto fw updates

Or am I thinking too logical here?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 12, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> With such precise rules, I'm not sure that it will be a piece of cake... The thing is, if they disable all JBed PS3, they'll lose some customers. *And is bricking a system a "reasonable measure" ?*



No, it would be like Ford coming to your home and smashing up your car for flashing the ECU. If it was legal don't you think they'd have done it with the PSP? Or MS or Nintendo would have done it years ago?

And y'all know no one has ever gone to court over an EULA, and they are actually a legal grey area with a lot of people thinking the vast majority are so one sided and have that many illegal clauses they'd get voided if it got to a judge?


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 12, 2011)

Does the PS3 only upload what your run on the game section?
Or does it upload everything you do.

All i think they can do is simply ban people from PSN.


----------



## asiekierka (Jan 12, 2011)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> Does the PS3 only upload what your run on the game section?
> Or does it upload everything you do.
> 
> All i think they can do is simply ban people from PSN.


That or disable you from updating your console, and adding "tampering checks" in future updates, that will check if any unauthorized changes were made to the running system (they could be spread all over the code).


----------



## Rydian (Jan 12, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> And y'all know no one has ever gone to court over an EULA, and they are actually a legal grey area with a lot of people thinking the vast majority are so one sided and have that many illegal clauses they'd get voided if it got to a judge?This.  In fact many EULAs (including the Wii's) have a clause where they specifically reserve the right to change a part if it's found to be illegal.
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/w...privacyEULA.jspQUOTEYou agree that if any part of this agreement is determined to be invalid or unenforceable, that part will no longer apply and will be considered deleted from the agreement, but all other parts of the agreement will remain in effect.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 12, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I call bulshit on this
> I don't think they have the legal right to render a console unusable because of the Jailbreak...


Tell That To the ESA


----------



## EJames2100 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wouldn't see a problem with it actually lol
You hack, they break your console, they offer a fixing service and charge about half the amount of a new console.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 12, 2011)

How does the console do this?
What if you have no internet?


----------



## Chaz. (Jan 12, 2011)

What about if you buy it Second Hand? This may sound a bit strange, but you didn't actually agree to the EULA yourself, the first buyer did.


----------



## lostmongoose (Jan 12, 2011)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> What about if you buy it Second Hand? This may sound a bit strange, but you didn't actually agree to the EULA yourself, the first buyer did.


Wrong. If you create a PSN account, you've agreed to the ToS.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd love it if sony actually does disable all hacked consoles, so i can watch thousands of people sue them into oblivion. Banning from PSN is one thing, but actually completely disabling is taking it too far.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 12, 2011)

If I recall right some parts of EULAs are actually incredibly hard to enforce. Example: If Sony were to include a clause saying that if your console is found to be hacked they reserve the right to disable it remotely and you agreed to it then it happened you'd still have a case in court. It'd be ruled that ther were denying you already purchased goods. but you still agreed to it.
Another example. Apple's EULA states that you cannot jailbreak an iPod. You're not allowed to edit the system files or whatever in any way. You HAVE to agree to this EULA to use your iPod but the US government actually ruled jailbreaking as legal until it is used for piracy. So Apple could not sue you for anything to do with that clause.

I remember an April Fools' Joke pulled by Gamestation either last year or the year before. They added a little clause to their ToS saying that by ordering something on 1/4/XX (can't remember year) you gave Gamestation the rights to your soul which they can claim at any time. Greatest idea ever


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 12, 2011)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> What about if you buy it Second Hand? This may sound a bit strange, but you didn't actually agree to the EULA yourself, the first buyer did.


I think buying stuff second hand (console, games etc) is illegal, not sure.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 12, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Chaz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It probably is somewhere in those goddamned EULAs that nobody's going to enforce. I bought the software and I reserve the right to do whatever the f*** I want with it. I had some Driving Theory test software that stated clearly during the installation that I could not re-sell or even gift the software to a 3rd party. The stuff wasn't even protected with a CD-Key...  I actually got given it by somebody who had sat their theory a few months before and I plan on passing it on to another friend. Screw the rules, we have common sense!


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 12, 2011)

Sony = Microsoft (kinda)

Microsoft already disables JTAGGED Xbox360's to connect to XBOX LIVE.
And I know feel sorry for buying a XBOX instead of a PS3... (Xbox Live content can get free without JTAG, but on PS3 you can get USBLoader, oh and Uncharted)


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 12, 2011)

It's a simple matter to disable wifi hardware. you could even add a switch. Hell I might do that for the 3DS. The funny thing is the more Sony pisses people off the more determined hackers will be to further rip apart the security on their system. Sony has brought this all upon themselves with the removal of Linux . If they didn't do that they'd still have a secure console. Now they're going full boar ahead with they very actions that caused the PS3 to be hacked in the first place. Sony will loose. They may as well save the money they are currently wasting on lawyers and put that toward developing the PS4. The PS3 is lost and Sony is just going through an exercise in futility right now.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't see why people make a fuss about this. *Sony can't brick your PS3, it's not possible.*

Why the hell you guys argue about something they can't even do to begin with. Even if they wanted to do it, they can't, they don't have the mean of doing anything of the sort.

The only thing they can do is ban your console from PSN. They won't ban your account, since this would be completely pointless.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 12, 2011)

i dont think devices auto connect to ANY free wireless connection (atleast my ipod hasnt) bcz what if your neighbor forgets to set a password and the device autoconnects... obviously not your fault so its the device's fault and can be sued by the neighbor for "stealing" their connecting without their permission
they say the 3ds will auto connect but i doubt tht too

not for this (from someone like me), unlikely but if there is a loophole like everyone else said, it is a dangerous situation esp if the court cases (which have also appeared on bbc) fail. I dont think my 512Kbps connection would ever play on PSN so i wouldnt even allow the ps3 (if i had one) to even go online

edit: interesting point mentioned, how would sony disable a ps3? would they damage it? i dont think they have a logical way of doing so (if not legal)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 12, 2011)

Disable by preventing games from launching and/or certain system functions from working until the system is updated? Of course in order for it to even know if an update is available, it would need to have been connected online at the time of the update.


----------



## rook2King (Jan 12, 2011)

Hate me or flame me as much as you want, but i actually kinda want sony to win this jailbreaking thing. As i'd really hate to see one of my favorite companies go bankrupt. [because of pirating, though i am one] I have a ps3 and am fine with paying for games. Now homebrew... that's a different story.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 12, 2011)

rook2King said:
			
		

> Hate me or flame me as much as you want, but i actually kinda want sony to win this jailbreaking thing. As i'd really hate to see one of my favorite companies go bankrupt. [because of pirating, though i am one] I have a ps3 and am fine with paying for games. Now homebrew... that's a different story.


No one is going to hate you for your opinion. If that's how you feel that's how you feel. Besides Sony has already lost. There's no way to put the gene back in the bottle.


----------



## rook2King (Jan 12, 2011)

Alright!! Well then if sony has lost the video game frontier at least they have other electronics sales to fall back on. HEhehe, irony pirating a ps3 game on a sony laptop.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 12, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I don't see why people make a fuss about this. *Sony can't brick your PS3, it's not possible.*
> 
> Why the hell you guys argue about something they can't even do to begin with. Even if they wanted to do it, they can't, they don't have the mean of doing anything of the sort.
> 
> The only thing they can do is ban your console from PSN. They won't ban your account, since this would be completely pointless.


Step 1 - Have an update not ask for permission.
Step 2 - Have that update overwrite a critical firmware file with a corrupt copy.
Step 3 - Shut down the system.

Of course there's recovery mode, but they fucking MADE it, they know how to break it.


----------



## rook2King (Jan 12, 2011)

I see your point... I am now confused. Will now go to research more on this.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 12, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I don't see why people make a fuss about this. *Sony can't brick your PS3, it's not possible.*
> 
> Why the hell you guys argue about something they can't even do to begin with. Even if they wanted to do it, they can't, they don't have the mean of doing anything of the sort.
> 
> The only thing they can do is ban your console from PSN. They won't ban your account, since this would be completely pointless.


How on earth would you know what Sony can and can not do? Do you work high up within Sony? If not, the answer to the first question is that you don't. There is no reason Sony couldn't have put a back door in there to blow a fuse or something stupid in your PS3 if a certain reply was sent from a server. Or to delete a critical file or something. Now doing so would be very, very risky from a legal standpoint, and I believe it'd be completely illegal in most countries, and they'd probably have to replace a lot of consoles, but *it is possible.* Do not underestimate them, just because they made a small error in their signature generating code doesn't mean they are incompetent.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't work for Sony, but unlike you and other people, I am actually using my coming sense.

Sony can't brick your console and even if they could, they wouldn't do it. The legal repercussions doing that would have would put them in too much trouble.

I don't know where this rumor started, but it's obviously nothing but a scare tactic, just like how they're suing the hackers now. Sony won't win against Geohotz. Apple tried to take him down and they failed, so Sony won't succeed either.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 12, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I don't work for Sony, but unlike you and other people, I am actually using my coming sense.
> 
> Sony can't brick your console and even if they could, they wouldn't do it. The legal repercussions doing that would have would put them in too much trouble.
> 
> I don't know where this rumor started, but it's obviously nothing but a scare tactic, just like how they're suing the hackers now. Sony won't win against Geohotz. Apple tried to take him down and they failed, so Sony won't succeed either.


First of all, It's common sense*

Geohot and failoverfl0w are in deeper shit than you think. Although their works are purely dedicated to homebrew, their work is being used to a more extent, than the iOS, for piracy.

iOS is quite understandable. You had Cydia, an alternate appstore for apps that were declined by Apple to be put on the official App Store, but the Sony Playstation doesn't have that. Even the majority of the homebrew are probably emulators and although they are not illegal, they do set a bad impression for the courts.

I wish I could side with you, believing that Geohotz is going to win this easily, but this is not Geohot vs Apple. This is Geohot vs Sony. The circumstances are a little different.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 12, 2011)

Sony can brick the system easily.

However they won't for legal reasons (and to not piss off their fanbase any further).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 12, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I don't work for Sony, but unlike you and other people, I am actually using my coming sense.



Many people here think Sony doesn't use common sense though.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 13, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I don't work for Sony, but unlike you and other people, I am actually using my coming sense.
> 
> Sony can't brick your console and even if they could, they wouldn't do it. The legal repercussions doing that would have would put them in too much trouble.
> 
> I don't know where this rumor started, but it's obviously nothing but a scare tactic, just like how they're suing the hackers now. Sony won't win against Geohotz. Apple tried to take him down and they failed, so Sony won't succeed either.


I said quite clearly that they wouldn't due to legal repercussions. But that doesn't mean they *can't*. There are files sent back and forth between the PS3 and Sony's servers during start up, that has been proven, there is no reason they couldn't brick the console. But of course, they *won't*. I didn't say they would.


----------

